# Sleeping During Tapes



## vml (Oct 15, 2002)

Hi,Just a quick question for those who have used Mike's Tapes .. I know the manual said it was ok to fall asleep but I fall into a deep sleep and can't remember a thing about the tapes .. I don't even hear them stop .. is it ok to sleep???Thanks


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Vml, its no problem at the moment, just let go and the body will do what it needs to and your brain still listens after you fall asleep, its not subliminal its just how the brainn works when you first fall asleep. So your okay even though it may kindof sound odd, the tapes are really going to the subconcious and it listens even at the begining of sleep. later you can review them and that will help also, you might even adjust sometimes later down the line while you progress, but no worries at the moment and this has happened to quite a few people.







One of the first things it usally helps with is sleep. keep us updated on your progress and if you have any questions let us know. It may also help you to read the compliation thread Marilyn posted. How far into them are you right now?


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

I almost always fall asleep while listening to the tapes, too. I am on Day 50 and have probably fallen asleep all but two or three times while listening to the tapes! They have really been helping me, so I'm proof that the tapes do work during sleep. Good luck!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Glad your doing well on them Webbie.


----------



## Shangirl85 (Oct 12, 2002)

I also fall asleep while listening to Mikes tapes. I usually listen to them before i go to bed and usually end up falling asleep. Is it better to stay awake for them? Does that prove more effective overall in progress of symptoms??


----------



## vml (Oct 15, 2002)

Thanks everyone for your feedback, will keep you updated on my progress.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sick and tired, at the moment just let go and fall asleep, later when our done with the program, then I would try to perhaps conciously listen, it would be tough to stay awake and that would probably have to mean you would have to work hard to stay awake and listen and you don't need to work hard at them at all, so for the moment just go with what is happening. What your doing is okay and I listened when I went to bed and usally feel asleep and they worked for me. When your finnished let me know and then I will have some ideas for you.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Spoke with Mike about this, and he says it is not necessary to actively listen to the sessions unless of course you want to just to be aware of the content, but it is NOT essential to your success. He says it is quite common and natural for people to drift into sleep and if it happens do not try to stay awake, because then you are tensing and not getting the best results. Don't worry about actively participating with the imagery and you do not have to educate or bother about thinking about IBS on a conscious level in order to be successful. The whole idea of the program was that your active mind moves away from IBS thoughts, if you are actively bringing the thoughts back on a constant basis you are doing unnecessary work! This doesn't mean you shouldn't listen to the sessions while "awake" or do research on IBS if you want to, it just means it is not required, and quite frankly, more advantageous to not keep dwelling on the IBS.Sometimes you are actually asleep, and sometimes you may well be in a very deep relaxed state, then drift from there into sleep.I know for myself, I obsessed about it, and actually made the process harder. The second go, I was listening with a "whatever" attitude and that was how the program was intended. Just go with the flow.. no need to go back later unless you want to. Mike says that nothing else is required when finishing the program, and to just let it sink in, but if you wish to listen to your favorites from time to time, it is OK to do so.But the short answer is, the program is still effective if you fall asleep. It doesn't really matter, so don't worry about it at all!


----------

